# Why is AUD weak compared to other commodity-based currencies in 2016 so far?



## helpme (7 July 2016)

AUD compared to Brazilian Real, Canadian Loonie, Russian Ruble is weak so far in 2016. Given that these currencies tend to move along with commodities and commodities has been strong so far in 2016, why is AUD comparatively weak?


----------

